# Hello from Ukraine



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd like to meet people who like to knit.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

You've come to the right place! Welcome from Maine, USA, where the snow is deep this winter.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Hello,you will find them here,wellcome


----------



## Fij from VH (Dec 28, 2013)

Welcome from Illinois, USA! Stay safe.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome and we hope you continue to knit safely!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome from a cold and miserable UK - Beckenham in south London. No snow but cold and rainy. You will find lots of like minded knitters on this site with a fount of knowledge too!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

How nice to meet you, join us and share your work and ask questions if you have them. I enjoy your country's ethnic needlework especially.


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

Well come from Massachusetts.Good to have you aboard.


----------



## mlou (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome to this wonderful knitting world. Any questions you may have will find someone who can help you. Hello from Fort Worth, Texas.


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

nice to meet you! I'm new to knitting and hopefully gradually able to share achievements with others here))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm studying English, because until quite slow with the answers ...


----------



## Phyl104 (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome from sunny Florida. This is a great spot to share our skills and knowledge?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to Arizona USA. Valley of the Sun. State of the Grand Canyon. 

Please tell us about your country. Terribly worried about war. Good thoughts coming your way. 

You will be amazed how much knitting help you'll get here. Ask any question if you're stuck and you'll have answers in minutes.


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Windmill Knitter said:


> You've come to the right place! Welcome from Maine, USA, where the snow is deep this winter.


hello! nice to meet you)))


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't be afraid to try. Many of us know how difficult it is to learn a second language.

You're doing fine.



Asmadeya said:


> I'm studying English, because until quite slow with the answers ...


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome from England. Your English is just fine......much better than my Ukraine......I don't speak any!!! :-D


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

hello! yes in my country now war. it's terrible, because I do not imagine that this could go a brotherly country. My grandmother lives in Russia, and my family in Ukraine. i don't know how will be tomorrow. my husband and my mom sew camouflage for our military. it's the least than we can help them.


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome from Texas, USA,


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

how to answer questions to each of friends? I can not yet understand that the press reply or quote reply?


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Windmill Knitter said:


> You've come to the right place! Welcome from Maine, USA, where the snow is deep this winter.


nice to meet you!))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Gundi2 said:


> Hello,you will find them here,wellcome


nice to meet you!))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Fij from VH said:


> Welcome from Illinois, USA! Stay safe.


nice to meet you!


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Obsessed said:


> Welcome and we hope you continue to knit safely!


nice to meet you))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

beanscene said:


> Welcome from a cold and miserable UK - Beckenham in south London. No snow but cold and rainy. You will find lots of like minded knitters on this site with a fount of knowledge too!


nice to meet you!


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Carol J. said:


> How nice to meet you, join us and share your work and ask questions if you have them. I enjoy your country's ethnic needlework especially.


nice to meet you))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

mlou said:


> Welcome to this wonderful knitting world. Any questions you may have will find someone who can help you. Hello from Fort Worth, Texas.


nice to meet you!))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Phyl104 said:


> Welcome from sunny Florida. This is a great spot to share our skills and knowledge?


nice to meet you!))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

damemary said:


> Welcome to Arizona USA. Valley of the Sun. State of the Grand Canyon.
> 
> Please tell us about your country. Terribly worried about war. Good thoughts coming your way.
> 
> You will be amazed how much knitting help you'll get here. Ask any question if you're stuck and you'll have answers in minutes.


nice to meetyou))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Nana Doreen said:


> Hello and welcome from England. Your English is just fine......much better than my Ukraine......I don't speak any!!! :-D


ok) nice to meet you!))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Catnip1948 said:


> Welcome from Texas, USA,


nice to meet you))


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome from snowy Wales, a lot to learn on this site from helpful people


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

i'm knitting a sweater for my husband in entrelac but i have some problems with knitting armhole...


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

omahelen said:


> Welcome from snowy Wales, a lot to learn on this site from helpful people


hello) nice to meet you!


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

maybe someone can explain me how to knit armhole in enterlac?))


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome from Texas in the USA. This is a wonderful site for knitter's and crocheters, it's very informative as well as just plain fun.


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Viwstitcher said:


> Welcome from Texas in the USA. This is a wonderful site for knitter's and crocheters, it's very informative as well as just plain fun.


hello) nice to meet you!)


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't feel you have to reply to every individual comment. Just send a general reply to everyone at once.


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

beanscene said:


> Don't feel you have to reply to every individual comment. Just send a general reply to everyone at once.


ok)thank you)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

'Reply' will print your comment only.

'Quote Reply' prints the question and reply. (This was we can be sure of reason for comment.)



Asmadeya said:


> how to answer questions to each of friends? I can not yet understand that the press reply or quote reply?


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

understand)


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC... :lol:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## lobsterlice (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello and Welcome from Ottawa, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Asmadeya said:


> I'd like to meet people who like to knit.


Welcome from Wisconsin, USA

Could it be possible to put Ukraine where it says "Location" by your avatar. Thanks


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Go to "My Profile" on Main Heading. ( See Home, Knitting Newsletter, Searach, User List, Help, MY PROFILE,.....) to change location, add avatar, etc.



grandmann said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin, USA
> 
> Could it be possible to put Ukraine where it says "Location" by your avatar. Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Michigan, USA.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Thailand.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, and welcome from Northern Virginia.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!USA


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from NYC.


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

hello!))


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pennsylvania USA. You came to the right place


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Bayside NY!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi I'm from Canada, what things do you like to knit, I love knitting toys!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee USA ~


----------



## Iowan (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi from Iowa. Right now we are getting 8 inches of snow. What is your weather ? Welcome aboard.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

welcome from Canada. this is an excellent place to learn.and the people are very nice. I hope that you are safe.


----------



## Jenny2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome from northern Ontario Canada. This is a great site and my knitting has improved with all the good advice I read on here.


----------



## mmdfk (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello from New Mexico. Glad to see you on here.


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Welcome from Abbotsford, B.C. Canada. You will enjoy the friendship here.


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello from Eastern Kansas, USA, 
This is a wonderful site to learn from. 
Most everyone is quick to respond to a question, and will give several ways to do whatever you are asking about.
I have learned so much from this site in the last two years and I have been knitting most of my life.


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

I had an employee from Ukraine several years ago. He was the nicest person. I truly enjoyed knowing him. Welcome from the Grand Canyon State of Arizona.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome from New Hampshire!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Welcome to the flock. I live on the East Coast of the US. 

This is a great place to learn new stuff, get help, find interesting patterns, correspond with interesting folk and practice your English (certainly FAR better than my Russian, in which I know 4 words - yes, no, thank you and sheep. How different is Ukrainian from Russian?)


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from sunny and cold far northern Florida, USA!

I'm learning Russian, and my teacher is from Ukraine.

Hazel


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello from Washington state, USA. My grandmother was born in the Ukraine!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello from Houston, Texas!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

You have found them, welcome to KP from Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome from Montana! You'll love it here, and it's a great place to learn. Stay safe!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome from California :lol:


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome to this website, you will enjoy it very much, I believe. I sure enjoy checking into the messages every day. My father-in-law was of Ukrainian descent and my mother-in-law was of Russian descent. My daughter is particularly interested in the culture. With a divorce in the family, my daughter and son and I celebrated Christmas on January 4th this year and I teased that it was a Russian Christmas. We had a lovely time. Diane, in the state of New Hampshire, USA


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan, USA. Our son was a Peace Corps volunteer in Ukraine. He taught English as a second language in Reni for two years. We joined him in Kiev when he was done. We went on to tour Eastern Europe with him as our guide. We were so sorry to see what was happening in your beautiful city during the uprising.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Another welcome from Maine! Also concerned about your country. Enjoy this forum - I certainly do!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings from Australia


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome from Baltimore, MD on the east coast of the US. Part of my family came from Kiev. Your english is just fine.
Ellie


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Asmadeya said:


> I'd like to meet people who like to knit.
> 
> We have a boy from the Ukraine, who is a foreign exchange student, with us and he is visiting my grandson this weekend. He is in 10th grade and he is a wonderful boy. So polite and well mannered and a great weekend guest. Just thought I would tell you that. We also have a Chinese student staying with us.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Asmadeya said:


> I'd like to meet people who like to knit.


Have you heard of Viktor Rud?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia.  You certainly came to the right place.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome. I commend you on learning English--it is not an easy language to learn, especially pronunciations. Good luck with it and may God keep you and your family safe.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello! Are you knitting anything special? Right now I 'm knitting a baby sweater.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome from central Illinois USA. Glad to have you join all of us, this is a great bunch.

Fiona. &#128587;&#128587;&#128587;


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome from another Illinoisian from the USA! My sister-in-law and step nephew are from Kiev. My brother brought them here in 2000.


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello, from the Central Valley of California, U.S.A.


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

knitty said:


> Hi I'm from Canada, what things do you like to knit, I love knitting toys!


hello) actually i'm new in knitting and i like to knit socks, hats and now i want to knit sweater for my husband)

toys is very good and beautiful )))I was knitting only one toy - cat))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Iowan said:


> Hi from Iowa. Right now we are getting 8 inches of snow. What is your weather ? Welcome aboard.


Hi! Here is very warm like for winter month +4C


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

jmanthe said:


> Hello from Eastern Kansas, USA,
> This is a wonderful site to learn from.
> Most everyone is quick to respond to a question, and will give several ways to do whatever you are asking about.
> I have learned so much from this site in the last two years and I have been knitting most of my life.


Hello! Thank you! i feel that people who are here are very nice people!)


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Lettuceknit said:


> I had an employee from Ukraine several years ago. He was the nicest person. I truly enjoyed knowing him. Welcome from the Grand Canyon State of Arizona.


Hello) very nice to hear that you are dealing with Ukrainian


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Welcome to the flock. I live on the East Coast of the US.
> 
> This is a great place to learn new stuff, get help, find interesting patterns, correspond with interesting folk and practice your English (certainly FAR better than my Russian, in which I know 4 words - yes, no, thank you and sheep. How different is Ukrainian from Russian?)


Hello)russian and ukrainian languages are similar. All ukrainian people understand russian language, but,i don't know why, not all russian people understand ukrainian.


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Welcome to KP from sunny and cold far northern Florida, USA!
> 
> I'm learning Russian, and my teacher is from Ukraine.
> 
> Hazel


Wow! so do you speak and read russian good ?


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

jstrr1 said:


> Hello from Washington state, USA. My grandmother was born in the Ukraine!


Hello! Really! in what city she was born?


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Diane Wolfe said:


> Welcome to this website, you will enjoy it very much, I believe. I sure enjoy checking into the messages every day. My father-in-law was of Ukrainian descent and my mother-in-law was of Russian descent. My daughter is particularly interested in the culture. With a divorce in the family, my daughter and son and I celebrated Christmas on January 4th this year and I teased that it was a Russian Christmas. We had a lovely time. Diane, in the state of New Hampshire, USA


Hello Diane! nice to meet you! it's pleasure to know that someone in abroad knows about our holiday) we celebrate christmas in january 7th ) 
and 12th of January we celebrate old New year))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

plstahl said:


> Welcome from Michigan, USA. Our son was a Peace Corps volunteer in Ukraine. He taught English as a second language in Reni for two years. We joined him in Kiev when he was done. We went on to tour Eastern Europe with him as our guide. We were so sorry to see what was happening in your beautiful city during the uprising.


Hello! nice to meet you! thank you! yes it was terrible for us. I start to think about it and tears welling in his eyes. I hope this stupid war will end soon.


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Katie in Maine said:


> Another welcome from Maine! Also concerned about your country. Enjoy this forum - I certainly do!


Hello! thank you!


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

aljellie said:


> Welcome from Baltimore, MD on the east coast of the US. Part of my family came from Kiev. Your english is just fine.
> Ellie


Hello Ellie! nice to meet you!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Asmadeya said:


> Hello! nice to meet you! thank you! yes it was terrible for us. I start to think about it and tears welling in his eyes. I hope this stupid war will end soon.


It seem incredible that we can have these communications during such terrible times and over such long distances.


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> Asmadeya said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to meet people who like to knit.
> ...


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

mjs said:


> Have you heard of Viktor Rud?


Hi! no I haven't heard about him. Who is he? Tell me please.


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Elin said:


> Welcome. I commend you on learning English--it is not an easy language to learn, especially pronunciations. Good luck with it and may God keep you and your family safe.


Hello! thank you))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Isuel said:


> Hello! Are you knitting anything special? Right now I 'm knitting a baby sweater.


Hello) i was knitting socks and now i want to knit sweater for husband. I want to knit it in enterlac )


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Fiona3 said:


> Hello and welcome from central Illinois USA. Glad to have you join all of us, this is a great bunch.
> 
> Fiona. 🙋🙋🙋


Hello! glad to meet all of you here))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

JuneS said:


> Welcome from another Illinoisian from the USA! My sister-in-law and step nephew are from Kiev. My brother brought them here in 2000.


Hello! nice to meet you)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Asmadeya said:


> Hi! no I haven't heard about him. Who is he? Tell me please.


I met him in Canterbury, England when we went to sing. At that time he was the conductor of a chorus in Kiev. He was a wonderful bass who was persuaded to go for vocal training.

http://viktorrud.com/


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello from Las Vegas, NV! It's great weather here now, but soon it will be as hot as Heck!
My grandfather, Julian, was born in the Ukraine... I'm named after him.


----------



## antiquelilgal43 (Jun 29, 2014)

HELLO from Reno, Nevada. Glad you have joined us!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Oregon, USA.
You are doing very well with your English.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We do Thank You for putting in your Location, it does come in handy for future reference for the forum.


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

mjs said:


> I met him in Canterbury, England when we went to sing. At that time he was the conductor of a chorus in Kiev. He was a wonderful bass who was persuaded to go for vocal training.
> 
> http://viktorrud.com/


Interesting, i didn't know about him. Maybe because in 2002 i didn't live in Kiev and i hadn't internet...i was only 14. 
But thank you! Now I know that there is such a person)))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Hello from Las Vegas, NV! It's great weather here now, but soon it will be as hot as Heck!
> My grandfather, Julian, was born in the Ukraine... I'm named after him.


Hello! nice to meet you))


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've noticed news of new fighting in Ukraine. I hope you and yours are safe. Thinking of you.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello and welcome from the NW, USA.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Asmadeya said:


> Interesting, i didn't know about him. Maybe because in 2002 i didn't live in Kiev and i hadn't internet...i was only 14.
> But thank you! Now I know that there is such a person)))


Where did you live before?


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

damemary said:


> I've noticed news of new fighting in Ukraine. I hope you and yours are safe. Thinking of you.


Hi! thank you! our military is very brave and practically with their bare hands go to the tanks, because the whole of Ukraine asks Obama to provide Javelin missiles. 
If you are interested will monitor developments in Ukraine, then here is the channel where the broadcast in English and objective information: 
http://uatoday.tv/


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

damemary said:


> I've noticed news of new fighting in Ukraine. I hope you and yours are safe. Thinking of you.


We all Ukraine engaged in volunteering, a large number of immigrants from Italy presylayut assistance for military, ammo, thermal imagers, fabric for suits ... In magazinayu people buy products needed for the military. Ukrainians as they can help the army. Even little kids draw pictures for the children pocket money to buy food for the military, and sometimes give their plan ))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

damemary said:


> I've noticed news of new fighting in Ukraine. I hope you and yours are safe. Thinking of you.


Basically Ukrainians to winning, to stop the war)


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

mjs said:


> Where did you live before?


up to 2000 the year I lived in Ukraine, but in a different city, then from 1999 to 2000, I lived with my grandmother in Russia, but in 2000, I returned to Ukraine and only since 2010. I live in the capital - Kiev)


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from NYC!


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

nice to meet you))))


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome I am from VA your going to love it here


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi from Colorado! My husband is from Poland (we speak Polish and English in our home), so fairly close to where you are. I am also somewhat new to knitting, just over one year.


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

hi! nice to meet you!))


----------



## Asmadeya (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello! I've never been to Poland but heared that in Poland very nice people


----------

